# Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Grace Kidded!



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thought I'd go ahead and start the waiting thread for a couple of my does. My first two are due in January and have less than a month to go. Both are purebred Nubians bred to purebred Nubian bucks. Both bucks can be viewed on my website, one is under the "Bucks" page and the other is under the "Reference" page.

Here are the girls:

First due is Cinnabar on January 17th and is bred to Predator (on Reference page):
Top View


Rear View:


Pooch View:


And Side View:


Second is Fervent, she is due January 21st and is bred to Cal (on Bucks page):
Top View:


Rear View:


Pooch View:


And Side View:


Both does had twins last year, Cinnabar was a first freshener and Fervent was a 2nd freshener. Cinnabar looks larger this year so I am guessing either larger twins or triplets. Fervent looks about the same. I am hoping for spots from both does. Cinnabar was bred to Cal last year and had a black spotted kid and a solid brown kid. Fervent had a spotted doe and a solid buck bred to Cal. Predator threw spots on a solid doe so hoping for lots of spots from Cinnabar.

I think you can click on the pics to see them larger.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*

Nice girls!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*

You don't have much longer to wait!! I hope you get some pretty little spotted doelings! I have one due January 31st and last year had triplets...she's not as big so I am hoping for twins


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*

Yep .....won't be long ...can't wait to see them........ :hi5: :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*

Good luck! You have very pretty girls there.. and I love the spots!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*

Thank you everyone! I can't wait for these kids either. Cinnabar's ligaments are starting to feel a little softer, they aren't as rigid as they used to be. By the time she kids she will be so ready they will just slide right out! :laugh:

After Fervent kids, the next doe isn't due until Feb 16th, that doe isn't showing much development aside from her pooch being a little pink, she is a FF so who knows with her. I guess I can wait that long between kids... 

I got a new camera for X-Mas so took a few pictures of them that day. I also took some other pics of my cows, but I'll post those in photogenic.

Cinnabar from the front:


Cinnabar:


Fervent eating hay:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*



> Thank you everyone!


 :thumbup: :greengrin:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*

Cute goats! exciting that you will have kids soon.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January!*

Got some new pics today, also clipped both of their udders a little bit to make them look a little cleaner. Cinnabar only has 3-4 days left and Fervent has 8 days! Cinnabar has shown some more udder development and her ligs are getting very soft. To me she also looks a little bit dropped, and her tailhead is starting to look a little raised. Fervent hasn't had many changes besides her udder which has me a bit concerned... one side is filling in a lot more than the other. Neither feel hot, hard, or cold. Both are equally warm and feel the same temp as Cinnabar. I'm hoping both sides will be even when she kids and she will be ok... I had a doe one year who did not fill in even, she did not fill even right when she started filling and never did produce milk on the other side, even though she had 2 good lactations before with an even udder... Not sure if Fervent could have gotten mastitis as when I quit milking her she had already pretty much quit herself (she was almost 3 months bred). I continued to spray her teats everyday for several days after I quit milking and she dried up normally...Maybe she's just freaking me out, have to have one goat do that every year right? I will just watch her closely and see how she is when she kids, might have to send a milk sample in for mastitis testing if she doesn't come in good.

Now on to the pics! Neither doe was too happy about being on the stand when their grain was finished...

Cinnabar udder:









Cinnabar side:









Fervent udder (very lopsided...many she layed on the other side and this side was squished down...)









Fervent side:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January! New Pics ad*

They both look like they are getting close!  Hopefully her udder is just filling funny.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January! New Pics ad*

How exciting, not much time left. I have one due around the 25. You have some pretty does.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January! New Pics ad*

Very pretty  Can't wait to see the kids :greengrin:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January! New Pics ad*

I can't wait either! This morning Fervent's udder looked more even, so hopefully she's just freaking me out filling in one side and then the other.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January! New Pics ad*

Can wait to see the kiddos!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January! New Pics ad*

Getting closer!! Her udder should fill evenly, she's just taking her time and doing one side then the other. My FF last year did that but filled even when she delivered.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: 2 Due in January! New Pics ad*

We're getting closer! Cinnabar's ligs are really loose today. Just when I think they are gone, I try again and can just feel them... She's been pooping a lot today, almost non stop when she's standing so hopefully that is a sign that she's starting to push things out. Her udder isn't full yet, but last year she didn't fill in until right when she was having them. It's supposed to be in the upper 30's tomorrow, so of course she is waiting for it to get cold. Last year she kidded within a couple hours of her ligs being completely gone, so she's pretty fast once she gets started. Poor girl is so huge, she has to be very careful about laying down. I tried to measure her belly the other day (key word tried!), unfortunately my tape was only 54" and it needed to be about 4-5 inches longer to fit all the way around her. I would guess her to be about 58-60" around, I'm hoping she has triplets or a nice set of twins.

Fervent hasn't changed much, but her udder is now even! It's supposed to be warm all weekend so she doesn't have much choice but to have hers in good weather.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*

Yay! :leap: I hope you get some gorgeous doelings!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*

Babies soon! Yay!!!  Beautiful girls you have there!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*

Can't wait to see the cute kids!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*

She's not doing much right now. Still eating, drinking and otherwise acting normal. I think I might have seen a contraction while she was laying down. She kind of rolled a little to her right side and pushed her back foot out, usually that is a contraction, but she might have just been repositioning her other hind leg. She didn't do it again and I watched her for about 10 minutes afterwards. Her ligs are still there, but are really squishy. Her pooch is, well, pooched. lol when she lays down it goes about 2-3 inches out from her body. I've got her penned up now and will watch her through the night to see what happens. Last year she wasn't super obvious about being in labor, so I imagine she will be the same this year.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*

I feel for you! Those sneaky does can really wreak havoc on your sanity!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*



liz said:


> I feel for you! Those sneaky does can really wreak havoc on your sanity!


lol :ROFL:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*

Still no kids :hair: She's even more sunk in and her udder looks a little fuller. Her ligs are just barely noticable. She was her normal piggy self this morning when I fed though. I've decided she's not pregnant. lol she's just really good at making me think she is!

It's supposed to be really cold tonight, perfect kidding weather :roll: she just wants to see me out there freezing my butt off before she has them :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*



> I feel for you! Those sneaky does can really wreak havoc on your sanity!


 That was good..... :ROFL:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Getting Closer!*

Cinnabar kidded  She had triplets just before midnight last night. All three are brown with frosted ears. One has some white on his sides and they all have a little white on their foreheads. One buck is looking like he will be frosted all over his body.

She had 1 doe and 2 bucks. Pretty uneventful labor, she was a little slow which I think was because one buck was breached. She also wouldn't lay down which I think would have helped get the kids up in the birth canal better. She did very well though, cleaned quickly afterwards and is active and her normal self this morning. The kids have had 3 bottles so far, they are eating very well good strong appetites.

I will be gone most of the morning, but should get pics this afternoon.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

:stars: Congrats!!! Can't wait for pics!


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

CONGRATS!!!!!!! That's very exciting! :thumb: :leap: Can't wait for pics!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

Congrats! :stars: Can't wait to see photos!!


----------



## Petersfamilyfarms (Jan 15, 2012)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

One of my girls looks a lot like Cinnabar who was exposed to a buck that looks a lot like Fervent. Looking forawd to those pictures! Congrats!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

Congrats on a fast healthy delivery!!! Can't wait to see those babies!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

Ok I posted pics in the birth announcements forum. All three are doing very well. Cinnabar is acting normal, aside from being a little sore. Her udder really swelled up from the first milking until morning. It's not hard or hot, but I'm going to milk her 3 x a day until she releases all of the milk and the swelling goes down. I got about 1 1/2 lbs each milking today so that's not bad for her first day (for a total of about 4 1/2 lbs). Once she really comes into her milk she should do well, peaked at 8 lbs last year as a FF.

Now to wait on Fervent!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

Fervent kidded earlier today, just before noon! She had twin does. One is spotted and the other is brown with black trim. Pictures will be posted in birth announcements, just as soon as I get them up!

Both are very healthy and active. Fervent had them easily and is already back to acting normal.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

A big congrats... :hi5:  :clap:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

All the kids are doing well. I have sold the 2 bucks that Cinnabar had as pets and Cinnabar's doeling has been spoken for. She won't be leaving for a few weeks though. I've decided to keep Fervent's two kids since they will be the only full Nubians I will get this year.

I've got three does due next month. The first doe is Texanna, a French Alpine, she is bred to Cal my Nubian buck and is due Feb. 16th. This will be her first freshening so I am pretty excited to see what her udder looks like. She has started some udder development, has about a handful right now. She's not huge, so I'm guessing she will have a single. I don't have any good pictures of her from behind or above yet, but here is one of her basking in the sun on the hill the other day:









After her is Grace and Tornado. Both were AI'ed to Silver-Shadow TSU Monsoon and are due on Feb. 21st!! These will be my first AI kids. Tornado is huge already, I am guessing twins atleast. She had twins last year and singles the two years before. Grace looks pretty big too, not super wide, but she is a much longer doe than Tornado and looks to be holding her kids a little lower. I have been able to feel them and see them move! She had a single last year as a first freshener so I am hoping she has twins this year. I don't have any current pics of Tornado but I'll try to get some tomorrow.

Here is Grace:









I'm thinking pink, but expecting blue.....


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

Very pretty!  Good luck! Hope they give ya some gorgeous little girls :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

Very nice.. :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

You're Alpine girls are beautiful! I love their colors! Can't wait to see what you get out of them, I'll be watching expectantly!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Cinnabar Kidded!*

I finally took some pics of Grace and Tornado, but didn't have the camera when I had Texanna on the stand so I will have to take some of her tomorrow.

Grace rear, I think she was trying to cross her legs!:









Grace side:









Tornado rear:









Tornado side:









Both of these does are due on the 21st. Texanna is due on the 16th.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: New pics of Grace and Tornado*

Beautiful  Good luck! :greengrin: :thumb: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: New pics of Grace and Tornado*

Here's a couple pics of Texanna from yesterday. She is a long yearling (2 in July) French Alpine and is bred to my Nubian buck. She is due on Feb. 16th.

Rear:









Side:









Tornado and Grace were both AI'ed to Silver-Shadow TSU Monsoon his info can be seen here: http://www.biogenicsltd.com/a252.html Not a super fancy buck, but my first AI experience so I'm just glad I will be getting kids. Grace and Tornado will be having the only full Alpine kids this year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Pics of Texanna Due Feb. 16th*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Pics of Texanna Due Feb. 16th*

Texanna is due today, but doesn't really look like she is going to do anything. :GAAH: Ligs are still there, but slightly mushy, her udder looks like it has been filling a little over the day, but not much. She isn't acting any different, so I will have to wait and see.

I'll get some new pics tonight when I feed her.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Due Today!*

Here are a couple pics of her. From the side, she looks a little more sunken in above her tail, but not much. Her udder is definitely bigger than it was in the last pics. Tonight she still has her ligs, ate all of her grain and is acting fairly normal. She did wander off around the backside of the barn after eating her pellets with the others to be by herself for a minute, but came back around to be with the others. I'm going to pen her up in the kidding stall before I go to bed and see how she is then.

And now for the pics!

Side view:









Udder:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Due Today!*

I'm guessing she won't until tomorrow...but that's just my "not that experienced in goat kidding" mind.
Thinking pink for you!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Due Today!*

Still no kids.... but her ligs are gone! her udder looks much fuller this morning, especially in the front, I could finally see the front of her udder without looking underneath her. She's not acting like she's doing anything yet, so hopefully sometime today/tonight she will have her kid(s).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Due Yesterday Ligs Go*

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Due Yesterday Ligs Go*

:hug: :thumbup:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Due Yesterday Ligs Go*

Still no kids.. but she's been breathing pretty hard and is starting to act a little uncomforatable. She also likes being in her kidding stall, been laying down a lot.

Soon! I hope... lol I have to be gone for a little while later this afternoon, so she will probably wait until then, good thing I should only be gone for 1/2 hour at most. She hates me right now, doesn't want to be touched at all, so she probably wants me to be gone.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Due Yesterday Ligs Go*

Texanna had twin bucks last night at about 5:30 pm. They were pretty big for her 7 lbs and 8 lbs, for her first time, so I had to help pull a little bit to get them out faster. I'm not sure if she has cleaned yet or not... after her second kid the afterbirth was not coming out, so I went in a checked her and all I felt was a bunch of squishy stuff about a hands length in, no extra kids, I did go all the way in past this squishiness up to my elbow and couldn't feel anything but soft, or squishy. At about 10:00 I gave her 1.5 cc of oxytocin to help her clean if she hadn't (I left her alone for a few hours). Went and checked her an hour later, she was laying down and appeared to be contracting some, but I couldn't see anything trying to come out. This morning she still doesn't have anything hanging out, so she either cleaned and ate all of it or she hasn't. I called the vet this morning and he didn't seem too concerned. He said to just start her on penicillin and wait a few days. He also said at this point going back in may cause bleeding.

I guess my question would be, if her ligs are back nice and firm, would that mean that she did clean in the night and that she is closed back up? Or can their ligs come back and the doe still be dilated? She doesn't appear to be having any contractions and other than calling for her kids is acting normal. She also doesn't have any discharge, and aside from being swollen is pretty clean behind. I am going to take her temp everyday and keep an eye on it as well as keep her on antibiotics for a few days.

I'll have pics of the kids later.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Kidded! I have a ques*

Congrats... :thumb:

The squishy stuff.. is the afterbirth.... if you didn't feel anything hard in it.... 
I am surprised she hasn't pushed it out ..at least so... it is visible.....

There is a possibility that she could of ate it...as well ..I hope that is the case....

If her ligs are tight ...she has closed.... but it is not a guarantee.. that she dropped her afterbirth... 2 weeks is the waiting period to find out...one way or another....... if she did drop her afterbirth...she will be OK ...at the 2 week mark...... If however ...she starts becoming ill ....could be the first week after kidding or more...then.. she will need antibiotics for infection.... As long as she is acting and eating normally...then there is nothing to worry about.... and I myself... wouldn't of started antibiotics yet...but.. if you have.. that is OK ... keep her going on it....for the right amount of time...

You need to see a discharge from her...that is a sign of clean out.. we just don't know if.. her afterbirth is out or not.... but now... it is a matter of time and waiting out ...the 2 weeks trial period... Good luck... Praying for your Doe to be OK... :hug: ray:

Again ...congrats on the babies ...would love to see pics of them.... :hi5:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Kidded! I have a ques*

She had a little bit of discharge tonight. Couldn't tell what color it was since it had hay on it, but it looked like it may have been amber colored. Tonight she was out knocking heads with some of my junior does, so hopefully that is a sign that she is feeling well. Her temp was 102.6, I am going to take it everyday so I can notice if she has any increase or not.

I would like to think that when I saw her laying down last night she cleaned soon after that, usually when they lay down it seems to help everything slide out.

I did start the pen, I think the vet may have wanted me to start it because I went in and possibly to help fight off anything that might start if she didn't clean. I've never had a doe not have the afterbirth out after the last kid, so this is pretty strange. I did find a somewhat large wet spot in her stall (after I cleaned it from her kidding), so maybe that is where she had the placenta and she ate it. These next two weeks will probably seem like forever.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Kidded! I have a ques*

It will be a bloody looking discharge... to a bit darker red discharge.........

You are a great goat momma ...way to go.. by watching her so closely.... her temp and attitude seem like a good sign so far.... 
I do have to say that...you really don't need to take her temp daily but.. that is OK ...if you want to .... :wink: :hi5:

She will clean out for 2 weeks or so... that is normal.... I know it does seem like forever.... but... that is usually the time span to when ...they may become sick with infection or she will be OK....

It is OK that you started the pen.. if you went in ...that is good to do....

I am praying ... ray: that she did drop the the afterbirth and ate it...
hey ....do you have a Dog around at your place... that could of ate it as well? Dogs love the stuff...
The large wet spot was either where the afterbirth may of been or... when her water broke.... :hug:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Kidded! I have a ques*

Tornado kidded this morning with twin bucks. Both are very healthy and she had a smooth delivery, of course with 4 freshenings under her belt now she's a pro  Texanna is still doing very well, milking more every day and very healthy and active. I am thinking she cleaned and ate it. We do have dogs, but they are penned up and can't get in with the goats. The only other thing that may have eaten it, and I hope was not around, would be raccoons or possums. Possibly even one of our barn cats, I've seen one in the goat barn lately.

I posted pics of both kids under birth announcements, "Texanna Kids" and "Tornado Kids".

Grace is the last to go this month, also AI'ed to the same buck as Tornado. She has filled her udder in a lot today, ligs are still there but seem to be alternating side to be gone on, then coming back. She has also had some discharge the last two days. I am hoping she will go tomorrow.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Texanna Kidded! I have a ques*

Congratulations on the new kids!! :leap:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Tornado Kidded! Grace is next*

Congrats glad it went well.... :thumb:  :clap:

Also glad to hear that Texanna is still OK.... :hi5: :greengrin:


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

*Re: Prairie Trail Dairy Goats: Tornado Kidded! Grace is next*

Grace kidded this morning around 11. She also had twin bucks. One is a light Chamoise and the other is coal black with a little bit of white. She had a bit of a rough kidding, the kids were presented correctly, but fairly big so she had a hard time getting them out, even with my assistance. She seems to be doing well now, although I think she is a bit sore and tired. She has been up, drank a little ate some pellets and a little grain and has been resting. She knows her kids are somewhere in the barn, so she hasn't wanted to leave the barn yet.

I will have pics up in Birth announcements soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats... :thumb: :hi5:


----------

